# Planning for the first heavy planted aquarium



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I need some advise on the setup that i am going to do. This will be my first heavy planted aquarium. I am going to buy a Juwel Lido 120.

The plants that i am going to use are:

Left Corner - Limnophila Sessiliflora
Right Corner (near the internal filter) - myriophyllum hippuroides or anacharis
middle - ornament that i currently have which has anubias nana, java fern and some java moss.
As turf i would like to use - Marsilea hirsuta


Waiting for your point of views  

Thanks


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Honestly for a "heavily" planted tank your juwel doens't have the lighting. Now I'm not sure what to really tell you because I am growing Amazon Swords and Watersprite in a 75 gallon tank with a single 48 watt strip... by all logic nothing should have grown. 

For the non-math people here, 120 liters is about 32 gallons. Check to see if that tank has either a built-in timer, or a separate chord for the lights. A timer for your lights makes a huge difference. 

I think the tank setup is pretty solid, and you must have done some reading, at least to get the scientific names of the plants. I'm not a fan of anacharis, but apparently I'm unusual in that respect. I just can't ever get it to root. Remember to start your plants with room to grow.


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

I am also going to install the reflectors on both the T5 ligtning so i will have 100% more light  About the time i will install one and leave it on for about 10 hours a day. 

The following link is that tank http://www.juwel-aquarium.de/en/lido437.htm

In fact i think that with reflectors it will be a medium to high lightning. The gravel that I am going to use is Seachem Flourite http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Flourite.html


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Sounds good, I'm actually not a fan of anachris as well but for me its because thats actually a feeder plant and when it dies, it pollutes. And yes its hard to root as well. I actually think watersprite would be a better option but go for what you like. 
Seachem Fluorite is a very good subsrate.
If things go well you could also think of adding some Co2 in there.
May I ask what type of fish you are thinking of?


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

i will have some amano shrimps, crystal red shrimp, swordtails, neon tetras, maybe guppies and in the future i will put some angels instead of livebeariers.

Watersprite instead of what??
And why is watersprite is better?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh watersprite instead of the anachris, sometimes if fish are hungry, they will eat anachris for some reason, most pet store actually sell anachris as a feeder plant for goldfish, bettas, and turtles but a lot of other fish eat it too. Watersprite isn't necessarily better just may "work" better.
I don't really understand your comment about Angels later instead of livebearers? are you saying you will start with the guppies and swordtails and eventually take them out and add angels instead? Big angels may eat neon tetras by the way.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Watersprite is a great aquarium plant. As I said, I have watersprite taking over my 75 gallon with little more than a 48 watt strip light. It makes a ton of "baby plants" that look like duckweed at the top of the water, but it takes me a whole of 45 seconds to skim them off the surface. They make roots at notches in the stalks, and you can trim them off at the notch and replant it. This is how I'm steadily planting my 55 gallon. Fish don't eat them, and if your lighting is good they stay a nice green, with just a touch of yellow.


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes I will remove the swordtails and guppies in order to get the angelfish.

so best bet from your views are 

Left Corner - Limnophila Sessiliflora
Right Corner (near the internal filter) - myriophyllum hippuroides or watersprite
middle - ornament that i currently have which has anubias nana, java fern and some java moss.
As turf i would like to use - Marsilea hirsuta

right?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

Just a small change....

Left Corner - Limnophila Sessiliflora
Right Corner (near the internal filter) - HYGROPHILA POLYSPERMA 'SUNSET'


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Hygrophila is an awesome plant, great change!


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

ok thanks I will go for that then


----------

